# Slide Out On 08 28 Krs



## rjcutting (Feb 7, 2008)

If the motor on the Slide out quits or is faulty How do you retract the slide out. We have a 28KRS . The u shaped dinette is the slide out. We can not find the motor. Has to be somewhere??


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

On most of the motors there is a hex nut on the end of the shaft of the motor that can be manually turned with a socket wrench. Is your side slide a couch or dinette. What model Outback do you have? James


----------



## rjcutting (Feb 7, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> On most of the motors there is a hex nut on the end of the shaft of the motor that can be manually turned with a socket wrench. Is your side slide a couch or dinette. What model Outback do you have? James
> 
> Its a couch that opens up into a bed. Under the couch there is a 6 inch hole that I can turn my hot water tank off to winterize. Is the motor to the slide out underneath there ? ---- ty for answering--Cutting


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

cutting said:


> On most of the motors there is a hex nut on the end of the shaft of the motor that can be manually turned with a socket wrench. Is your side slide a couch or dinette. What model Outback do you have? James
> 
> Its a couch that opens up into a bed. Under the couch there is a 6 inch hole that I can turn my hot water tank off to winterize. Is the motor to the slide out underneath there ? ---- ty for answering--Cutting


[/quote]
Different models can have different set-ups. These guys can give you very specific answers (to just about any question you may have****) if they know what model and what year *your* Outback is.

****and, in the 2 years I've been here, I don't believe I have EVER seen question go unanswered. These guys (and gals) are gooooooooodddddddd!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Good info update!!

OK - I'm confused about who's got the couch and who's got the dinette in the slide. Our '08 28krs has the king-dinette on the slide, so I'll presume your's does too. [fyi - the water pump is actually under the couch and not at all convenient to get to making winterizing a bit of a contortionist's dream!) As for manually moving the slide - - - we haven't needed to do it but our service guy said to remove the carpeted 'skirt' on the inside lip of the slide (generally, just pops of) to get to the referenced hex nut. Maybe someone else has actually accessed it....

Sure don't know why they can't make that access a little easier !!

BTW - WELCOME to Outbackers.com!!!


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

cutting said:


> If the motor on the Slide out quits or is faulty How do you retract the slide out. We have a 28KRS . The u shaped dinette is the slide out. We can not find the motor. Has to be somewhere??


I have been watching the replies on the motor thing. Good Info. My problem is the side-out sneeking out about 3/4 to 1 inch when travelling. I've had the dealer adjust it but it still sneaks out. Any ideas?

Len


----------

